# News Airs Giant Camel Toe



## HeavyB (Apr 25, 2014)

That is a news channel I would watch.


----------



## Watson (Apr 25, 2014)

every arab on the planet is in a frenzy now...


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 25, 2014)

More like an elephant toe!


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 25, 2014)

I was expecting to see a tranny with a bad tuck job


----------



## charley (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2014)

From the news interview:






http://guyism.com/humor/local-news-does-interview-with-camel-toe.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2014)




----------

